# Lookie,lookie here



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 10, 2005)

http://www.cupolosports.com/allmosk.html


some great deals 2 B found!


----------



## JimG. (Aug 10, 2005)

I got an e-mail from Cupolo's this morning about the sale. Bought a pair of Dynastars from them last year. I see a fair amount of stuff from them on Ebay. Got what I ordered and at an amazing price. This is a good outfit.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow!  Good deals on the HEAD skis.  Just if they have your size...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 10, 2005)

Those Volkl Porsche skis may be the most retarded thing I've seen today. Except for the nice price, that is.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 10, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Those Volkl Porsche skis may be the most retarded thing I've seen today. Except for the nice price, that is.



Retarded perhaps, but marketing genius nonetheless...do you have any idea how many yahoos would buy that ski just because it says "Porsche" on it?

Apologies in advance if anyone who does own them reads this.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2005)

I wonder when they're going to come out with a model that says "Honda" on it?  Of course, they would have to make a horribly loud fart can noise as they went down the mountain.  It wouldn't take long before someone added a "system" with a large bass box on the back... :roll:

:lol:


----------



## JimG. (Aug 10, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I wonder when they're going to come out with a model that says "Honda" on it?  Of course, they would have to make a horribly loud fart can noise as they went down the mountain.  It wouldn't take long before someone added a "system" with a large bass box on the back... :roll:
> 
> :lol:



Thanks for those somewhat disturbing audio and visual images.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 10, 2005)

I like it- then the Neon ricers can race the Honda ricers down the mountain. Who makes the mini bikes? Maybe some short skis are in order...


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 10, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Those Volkl Porsche skis may be the most retarded thing I've seen today. Except for the nice price, that is.



Thats what Volkl calls the 5 star in europe...now whos retarted....


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 10, 2005)

Seriously? Still, ree-tah-dud.


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 10, 2005)

OK, those prices look good.  Top-brand all-mountain skis including bindings for around $500 - sounds good to me. 

So where do I find unbiased reviews of these skis?


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Aug 10, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Seriously? Still, ree-tah-dud.


As serious as a heartatack...
Most skis, if not all are Named and packeged to sell in certian markets....
in The land of the riseing sun I  heard ther called "Godzill-in-a-crate"
But dont quote me on that.
now that sounds Wee-Tah-did. dont it?

oh yeah they R the 5 star.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 10, 2005)

I would soooo ski on a pair of Godzilla-in-a-crate skis.

Too bad I'm anti-image concious- that's a great price for 5-Stars, but it would drive me nuts to ski on Porsches. Some Godzillas, though, now that's another story.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Too bad I'm anti-image concious- that's a great price for 5-Stars, but it would drive me nuts to ski on Porsches.



So paint em black :idea: 

Or go the other way and go buy a full set of Porsche gear (hat, gloves, jacket, etc..) then see what kind of funny looks you get, or how fast it takes to get beaten up...


:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> OK, those prices look good.  Top-brand all-mountain skis including bindings for around $500 - sounds good to me.
> 
> So where do I find unbiased reviews of these skis?



What do you want everything?  Good prices *AND* honest reviews!  Just buy yourself a pair and try em out for yourself...







Be sure to post an unbiased review in here once you do, so the rest of us don't make the same mistake!  :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Aug 10, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> OK, those prices look good.  Top-brand all-mountain skis including bindings for around $500 - sounds good to me.
> 
> So where do I find unbiased reviews of these skis?



i beat you can find some info here
http://forums.epicski.com/

just put it into the search


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 10, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> ChileMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fun-ny!

Must be sleep deprivation is making you punchy, Brian...... :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Fun-ny!
> 
> Must be sleep deprivation is making you punchy, Brian...... :wink:



Something like that, I think its more the snow deprivation though...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 11, 2005)

Question raised by Brian's painting comment- how do you go about painting skis? I'm assuming a $1.99 can of spray paint from Home Cheapo won't do it. Maybe the Krylon plastic paint? ($2.99 at Home Cheapo)


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Aug 13, 2005)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:
			
		

> ctenidae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's "Five Stah" to you.  Theyah wicked pissah!


----------

